# H-as Pharma blood levels



## argmore (Mar 19, 2018)

I had my testosterone levels checked
Normal testosterone range is 240- 950. My test is 2150
Free testosterone normal range is 4.26- 16.4. Mine is 108  I'm on H-as test e and trenabol


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 19, 2018)

Great result brotha, what's the dosage did you use before test? Any blood pic could be shared with us? Really want to see : )


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

Brother.. this gear is on fire. We all know it. 

Your results just reaffirm what most of us know already.



argmore said:


> I had my testosterone levels checked
> Normal testosterone range is 240- 950. My test is 2150
> Free testosterone normal range is 4.26- 16.4. Mine is 108  I'm on H-as test e and trenabol


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

Will some of our VIP brothers and legit members that aren't out to flame H-AS please give this cat some greens (rep points).. 

simply hit the button under rep points that looks like a sheriff's badge... Hit approve ... and type your user name and comments so he knows who gave him the greens.. 



argmore said:


> I had my testosterone levels checked
> Normal testosterone range is 240- 950. My test is 2150
> Free testosterone normal range is 4.26- 16.4. Mine is 108  I'm on H-as test e and trenabol


----------



## Balurgo (Apr 27, 2018)

argmore said:


> I had my testosterone levels checked
> Normal testosterone range is 240- 950. My test is 2150
> Free testosterone normal range is 4.26- 16.4. Mine is 108  I'm on H-as test e and trenabol



What was dosage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey brother.. could you please share what ester test you're using and dosage



argmore said:


> I had my testosterone levels checked
> Normal testosterone range is 240- 950. My test is 2150
> Free testosterone normal range is 4.26- 16.4. Mine is 108  I'm on H-as test e and trenabol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2018)

I was the first one to ever test HAS out years ago when he arrived. On like 400mg of test my levels were in the 4,000 range. His Pink var was great too. Maybe I need to pay him a visit.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2018)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/202568-labs


----------



## BadGas (May 2, 2018)

Damn.. you been a fixture hear support good ugls for a minute now.. lol. Those are some awesome labs.. 
I got irate when those fools came around here trying to bash H-AS.. I think we can all admit that every business experiences hiccups.. UGLs are no different. No sense in burying a sponsor for hiccup.. especially when they fix said problem almost immediately. 

Took me a minute to get my bearings and start to see things more clearly on these boards.. Seeing the trolls that come here ... bashing sponsors, only to position themselves to be able to sell their own snake oil on the low, without paying rent... LOL. 

H-AS Test Blend 400 with a little mix of npp/deca .. with their Winny tabs.. and viagra.. Have me convinced I'm a stunt cock looking for a stunt.



OTG85 said:


> I was the first one to ever test HAS out years ago when he arrived. On like 400mg of test my levels were in the 4,000 range. His Pink var was great too. Maybe I need to pay him a visit.





OTG85 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/202568-labs


----------



## h-as.pharma (May 3, 2018)

Always welcome back my friend, your test result is one of our most impressed results till now.




OTG85 said:


> I was the first one to ever test HAS out years ago when he arrived. On like 400mg of test my levels were in the 4,000 range. His Pink var was great too. Maybe I need to pay him a visit.


----------



## stillatit (May 31, 2018)

Just sent a greeting/ interested e mail in to y'all. Been off this board for a while, looks like i should be back paying attention


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2018)

Did H-AS get back to you brother. ?



stillatit said:


> Just sent a greeting/ interested e mail in to y'all. Been off this board for a while, looks like i should be back paying attention


----------



## stillatit (Jun 2, 2018)

Sure did, thank-ya


----------



## argmore (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry guys. I?ve havent been on here 
I was taking 
test e 300. 1.25- 1.5ml 
 Tren e 1cc
I don?t recall if I was running any winstrol at the time of test. I don?t have the rights to post my actual results I did try. I sent a pic of it to H-as and they said they post the pic either
Their gear is awesome! Best customer service.  Class act! My business for life.  I?m 47 years old


----------



## BadGas (Aug 13, 2018)

argmore said:


> Sorry guys. I?ve havent been on here
> I was taking
> test e 300. 1.25- 1.5ml
> Tren e 1cc
> ...



Attn H-AS clients and VIP .. Can we all come together and get our brother here, Argmore, some positive REP points and get him into GREEN territory.. 
AS you all can see he's in RED and doesn't deserve to be.. 

We do this by hitting the icon below REP POINTs that looks like a Sheriffs badge.. Click on it .. check next to AGREE.. and leave a comment for him telling him how awesome he is ..  

Let's do this felllas.. 

Also.. Argmore.. I'm running a H-AS contest this week .. one winner gets $200 in H-AS store credit.. here's links to both contests on IMF and ASF.. you can enter both.. for free.. double your chances. 
Contest is open to all members.. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...-H-AS-MONTHLY-NFL-CONTEST-ALL-MEMBERS-welcome

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...-H-AS-MONTHLY-NFL-CONTEST-ALL-MEMBERS-welcome


----------



## pgc640 (Nov 16, 2018)

argmore said:


> I had my testosterone levels checked
> Normal testosterone range is 240- 950. My test is 2150
> Free testosterone normal range is 4.26- 16.4. Mine is 108  I'm on H-as test e and trenabol


This is useless info unless you provide a dose you were using. If it came back 2160 I would guess maybe 300 mgs a week if the stuff was right on.


----------

